# WICHTIG: MEINE HEIMAT SOLL ZERSTÖRT WERDEN



## Hunting_Nergal (3. Oktober 2016)

*WICHTIG: MEINE HEIMAT SOLL ZERSTÖRT WERDEN*

Hallo werte Forengemeinde
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass einer der schönsten Landstriche meiner Heimat ein Grauwacketagebau werden soll.
Es geht um ein Gebiet auf einem Hochplateau direkt am Selketal, mitten im Wald. Hiert gibt es Luchse, Rehe, Wildschweine, Fledermäuse, Feuersalamander und sogar Wölfe. Es ist einer der ganz wenigen Orte in Norddeutschland, an dem man nicht einmal ein entferntes Straßenrauschen hören kann.
Hioer soll nun ein Tagebau so groß wie der Heidepark entstehen. Für Grauwacke, also Schotter! Dieses Gebiet ist eigentlich ein Naturschutzgebiet!
Bitte helft mir dieses Schicksal abzuwenden, unterschreibt die Petition (geht auch anonym) und teilt es so vielen Leuten mit, wie ihr kennt. Es geht um die Schätze unserer Natur!

Nein zum geplanten Grauwackeabbau zwischen Meisdorf, Ballenstedt und dem Selketal - Online-Petition

Danke und liebe Grüße, Olli


----------



## Cleaners (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WICHTIG: MEINE HEIMAT SOLL ZERSTÖRT WERDEN*

Mal was echt tolles. Meine Stimme hast Du.


----------



## Hansi92 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WICHTIG: MEINE HEIMAT SOLL ZERSTÖRT WERDEN*

Hab es gemacht. Hoffentlich wird das angewendet


----------



## Mutzchen (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WICHTIG: MEINE HEIMAT SOLL ZERSTÖRT WERDEN*

Hab meine Stimme auch gegeben aber meistens gewinnen solche Firmen trozt allem siehe NRW TageBau ect. .Drück die daumen das es nicht eintrifft


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WICHTIG: MEINE HEIMAT SOLL ZERSTÖRT WERDEN*

Selbst wenn, muss man es ihnen so Schwer wie möglich machen, ich werde auf jeden Fall alle Mittel, die mir die Demokratie bietet, nutzen. Denn ich will mir nicht vorwerfen lassen, für meine Heimat nicht gekämpft zu haben.
Es würde ja reichen, das Ganze solange zu verzögern, dass es sich für den Betreiber nicht mehr lohnt. Für den Betreiber geht es schließlich um lediglich 30 Arbeitsplätze, im Verhältniss zu weit über 100 in Tourismus und Gastronomie, die direkt betroffen wären. Von der Natur und dem Image der Region ganz zu schweigen.
Mal abgesehen davon gehört zu einem Tagebau auch eine Abraumhalde, von der noch niemand gesprochen hat. Außerdem umgeht der Betreiber die anstehende Renaturierung des Steinbruchs Rieder dadurch, dass er ihn für die Aufbereitungsanlagen des neuen Steinbruchs weiternutzen will.
Weniger als einen halben km vom geplanten Standort befindet sich übrigens die Lungenklinik der Stadt Ballenstedt, die werden sich auch sehr über den Staub freuen.


----------



## pedi (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WICHTIG: MEINE HEIMAT SOLL ZERSTÖRT WERDEN*

ich habe unterschrieben, und wünsche dass es sinn hat.
daran glauben tu ich leider nicht, siehe sudelfeld usw. wenns ums geld scheisst man auf natur und naturschutz.


----------



## Schleifer (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WICHTIG: MEINE HEIMAT SOLL ZERSTÖRT WERDEN*

signed!

Ich werd gucken, dass ich es die Tage im Freundeskreis herumtrage in der Hoffnung da noch den einen oder anderen motivieren zu können.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WICHTIG: MEINE HEIMAT SOLL ZERSTÖRT WERDEN*

Ich danke euch, Leute
Diese Gegend liegt mir sehr am Herzen


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WICHTIG: MEINE HEIMAT SOLL ZERSTÖRT WERDEN*

Ich hoffe doch, dass die Petition, wenn genug Stimmen abgegeben wurden auch reicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WICHTIG: MEINE HEIMAT SOLL ZERSTÖRT WERDEN*

Ihr seit doch alle Sozioökoromantiker. Der Schornstein muss rauchen......
Oder?

Wie sieht denn die alternativ Gegend aus, wenn an anderer Stelle abgebaut wird?
Ich schau mir die Gegend gerade an und ich kann verstehen, warum Du gegen den
Steinbruch bist. Ich drücke Euch die Daumen!


----------

